

IPhone App Store Reality Check - Candid Confessions of a Top-Selling App Developer. - kanny96
http://www.iphonedev.in/iPhone/App-Store-Reality-Check-Confessions-of-a-Top-Selling-App-Developer.html

======
kanny96
It turns out that Apple's promotion or demotion on/from the iTunes front page
can make or break the sales volume of an iPhone app.

